# 2 questions?



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

First is I recently shot an rrow into another arrow and broke the knock off but theres still some inside the arrow. Is there a way to get that out?

Second, is it possible to straiten wrinkled fletchings?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As for your second question, just have it refletched. pretty cheap.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

For the first question, you have damaged the arrow and it is best to just write it off as a good shot. A heat gun or hair dryer may take some of the wrinkles out but it is baest to refletch the arrow.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

taking a normal cigarette lighter and running it back and forth under the fletch usually will take the waves out, just be careful not to singe the fletch. Takes out wrinkles in seconds. That is assuming you arent using feathers.


----------

